# Driver X vs Moto



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys, just s spawn off my most recent thread, but i want a good stiff boot for my supermodel x 160 and triad bindings.... apart from getting CO2's or something, will the driver x be a night and day difference over the moto by burton?

thanks!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes either that or some salomon malumutes. What I is the motos are pretty crap


----------



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

moreso c60's, but as money is limited i wanted to know whether boots or bindings would be the better purchase

my setup is 

supermodel x 160
burton triads (want c60's)
burton moto's (want salomon malamutes/driver x's)

just want a more direct ride because the moto's are killing it. would i feel more of a difference in board control with stiffer boots compared to stiffer bindings? the only plus for boots is the more support, the better for my weak ankles, but i can always get a brace. so... bindings or boots first?

and if boots first... should i go driver x's or malamutes?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

What i hear is BOOTS > BINDERS > BOARD

no expierence with the driver X's but I LOVE my malumutes


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I haven't tried Malamutes, but if you want STIFF & comfortable go with the Driver X. Take a bit of wearing in, but once you do they are great (IMHO) of course.


----------



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

ah awesome, ok anyone else chime in about the driver x VS malamutes?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had Burton Ions, Rulers, and now have an older pair of lace up Driver X boots. The Ions were the shit. Good stiff comfy boot and lasted 3 hard seasons. The Rulers (1 step above motos I believe) were complete garbage. The speedlace system broke just putting them on in my living room and fell completely apart within 2 months of riding regularily. My Driver X's are great boots but a different animal than the new ones. I also have a pair of Salamon Dialougue's that have the same lacing system as the malamutes. Quality system for sure, warmer boots too. I would try on both sets of boots and pick the one that fits your foot better. For me Burtons fit best and I cant stand Burton as a company lol. They just so happen to make boots for my foot. Burton has decent boots but you have to get up in the $$$$ range to get anything worth a shit.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I had the driver x the past couple of season and loved them, although they packed out pretty fast for me. This year I ordered the malamutes but won't get to use them until next week. 

I am liking the lacing system much better with the malamutes, it takes a little more time to lace than the burton boots but I can get the malamutes much more tight around my calf than I could with the burton.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i hate stiff boots and got 100+ days out of my Moto's and love my 2010 Rulers. 

Try on a bunch of boots and see what fits. from what you're saying here you want to bomb the mountain and in that case the stiffest boots you can stand would fit the bill


----------

